# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Phân biệt các dòng Stepper

## Gamo

Kính thưa các cụ,

Nhờ các cụ chỉ giáo giùm em phân biệt các dòng stepper được ko? Cụ thể như sau:

1. Với Vexta, các dòng cũ là dòng nào? Các dòng mới là dòng nào? Em vẫn nghe PHxxx, PKxxx, AlphaStep Seri, AR series gì đó, như vậy khi mình săn hàng Vexta thì nên nhắm các dòng nào?

2. Với Step Sync, thì mình chọn ra sao?

3. Motor Autonics có xài ổn ko?

4. Tại sao motor của LIN Engineering hình như hơi khó kiếm mặc dù em nghe nói là chất lượng rất tốt?

5. Tagawama ko có stepper?

6. Khì mình chọn AlphaStep, làm sao mình biết dòng nào dùng DC, dòng nào dùng AC?

Các bác chỉ giáo giùm câu nào là em cảm ơn câu đó ạ :x

----------

Ma Van Truong

----------


## Nam CNC

biết gì nói đó cụ Gà mờ ới.


----theo em biết thì step tròn , vỏ nhôm ngoài là đời cũ , hình vuông theo kiểu ghép phe thì đời mới hơn , mạnh hơn đời cũ.

---- Step có A thấp thì hay đi chơi với mấy em drive cao áp hay dùng điện AC , có A cao thì hay đi chơi với mấy em drive DC , mà mấy em USA toàn A cao không , vexta thì đồng bộ thì mới ngon , step syn thì dễ chơi nhất , ngon nhất vì sự tương thích với nhiều loại drive DC từ japan, china tới USA luôn.

---- Autonics thì nên đi chung 1 cặp thì ok ( chưa thử nên không dám nói bậy , cha Nhat Son chửi chết )

---- Tamagawa vẫn có step nhé , từ 5 pha đến 2 pha luôn.

---- Anpha step thì , AC là điện 200V , A-A là điện 110VAC , còn AK là điện DC.

---- Step syn thì em không biết chuyên sâu kỹ thuật nên không dám nói , nhưng khi chưa lên anpha step , em thần tượng nhất em này rồi sau đó mới đến mấy em USA... vì trước giờ em chơi toàn Gecko drive không , mà kết hợp với step syn là hoàn hảo nhất.


---- LIN do japan không dùng , nên làm sao có hàng ve chai , mà không có ve chai thì làm sao anh em mình có , hàng mới là chắc chắn có mà cha gamo dám mua không ?

----------

Gamo, Ma Van Truong, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Ho ho, lão Nam già này đúng là uyên bác, là trùm thiệt.

Tại đang tính kiếm mấy con AlphaStep dòng DC trong kho ra viết driver cho bọn nó chơi cho vui mà ko biết con nào DC, con nào AC để biết mà né  :Big Grin: 

Ủa mà Tamagawa có step sao chưa thấy bao giờ ta?

----------


## katerman

> Ủa mà Tamagawa có step sao chưa thấy bao giờ ta?


em thấy bác ppgas có bán 3 con  trong topic:*Chục con động cơ servo lớn nhỏ và mấy bộ step bán luôn
*

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Kính thưa các cụ,
> 
> Nhờ các cụ chỉ giáo giùm em phân biệt các dòng stepper được ko? Cụ thể như sau:
> 
> 1. Với Vexta, các dòng cũ là dòng nào? Các dòng mới là dòng nào? Em vẫn nghe PHxxx, PKxxx, AlphaStep Seri, AR series gì đó, như vậy khi mình săn hàng Vexta thì nên nhắm các dòng nào?
> 
> 2. Với Step Sync, thì mình chọn ra sao?
> 
> 3. Motor Autonics có xài ổn ko?
> ...


Lin đợt trước ra bãi Duong Ba trac em mua duoc 2 3 con, nói chung cũng bthuong có lẽ vì nó là dùng thấp nhất  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

không biết gì về step lót dép hóng các cao thủ .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

Không biết nguyên lý của step/stepsync/alphastep 3 thằng này khác nhau chỗ nào?

----------


## Gamo

StepSync là tên thương hiệu

Alphastep chỉ là step 2 pha có hồi tiếp

----------

Mai Minh Hoàng

----------


## nhatson

> StepSync là tên thương hiệu
> 
> Alphastep chỉ là step 2 pha có hồi tiếp


alphastep củng là thương hiệu mờ anh gà, có điều dòng này có hồi tiếp, sửa vị trí khi mất bước trong khoảng cho phép là 1 vòng hoặc sai lệch ko quá 3s

----------


## Gamo

Dạ dạ... em quên, xài riết quen  :Wink:

----------


## saudau

Chưa xài nhiều nên ko dám phán, chỉ theo thực nghiệm thì thấy mấy con step syn ngon quá.
Số là mấy hôm nay bị  cái máy nó hành hạ nên đem ra vọc bậy mấy em 2 phase với im483. Ban đầu là mấy con step photo của Japan Servo, loại này 6 cọng, e đem ra đấu song song lại, ở tốc độ thấp nó rung mạnh, đè ctrl jog chơi bước 0.01 thì nhấn mấy cái nó mới chịu nhích, nhấn một cái nó chỉ xèo cái rồi im lun. Mấy em Vexta cũng bị tương tự, chỉ có mấy em vexta bước 0.9° thì khá hơn. Sang mấy em step syn thì hiện tượng trên ko còn, nhích 0.01 vẫn nhích đều đều.
Em test với driver im483, áp 40V, dòng thì dùng biến trở để dễ chỉnh dòng cho con im483. Vi bước 10.000, step per 1000.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

vexta có lẽ có tke đặc biệt, dùng driver hãng mới ok, stepsyn cũa sanyo denki, thấy bán ở us nhiu, cao cấp hơn vexta. thường mấy con ổ vn đa số gỡ từ máy photo chậy áp thấp, vexta da số chạy điện lưới

----------

duonghoang, saudau

----------


## ducduy9104

Stepsyn đúng là cao cấp hơn vexta, theo cảm nhận cá nhân thì dù là cổ như nhau nhưng thường mấy con stepsyn ít thấy hiện tượng rỉ sét, xuống cấp như vexta. Có thể là mắc hơn nên chất lượng hơn.

----------


## hung1706

Ủa vậy chớ mấy con Mdriver23 có chạy dc mach3 không anh Gamo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Mấy con đó chạy ngon :P

----------


## nhatson

> Stepsyn đúng là cao cấp hơn vexta, theo cảm nhận cá nhân thì dù là cổ như nhau nhưng thường mấy con stepsyn ít thấy hiện tượng rỉ sét, xuống cấp như vexta. Có thể là mắc hơn nên chất lượng hơn.


độ bền trong đa số các ứng dụng thì nó ko phải là uu tiên hàng đầu, em nghĩ  tính năng cần được ưu tiên nhiều hơn

----------


## Mới CNC

> Kính thưa các cụ,
> 
> Nhờ các cụ chỉ giáo giùm em phân biệt các dòng stepper được ko? Cụ thể như sau:
> 
> 1. Với Vexta, các dòng cũ là dòng nào? Các dòng mới là dòng nào? Em vẫn nghe PHxxx, PKxxx, AlphaStep Seri, AR series gì đó, như vậy khi mình săn hàng Vexta thì nên nhắm các dòng nào?
> 
> 2. Với Step Sync, thì mình chọn ra sao?
> 
> 3. Motor Autonics có xài ổn ko?
> ...


Các bác cho em hỏi tại sao dòng step của Sanyo Denki chạy smooth vậy ạ? Em đã thử kết hợp nhiều loại step với drive khác nhau nhưng good nhất vẫn là hàng Sanyo Denki.

----------


## nhatson

> Các bác cho em hỏi tại sao dòng step của Sanyo Denki chạy smooth vậy ạ? Em đã thử kết hợp nhiều loại step với drive khác nhau nhưng good nhất vẫn là hàng Sanyo Denki.


drive cao cấp có cái 3rd harmonic correction để giảm rung tăng smooth với các loại motor khác nhau
nên với sanyo em nghĩ là fe stato và fe rotor làm tốt từ gia công cho tới vật liệu> true sin là smooth ko cần tới 3rd harmonic correction

----------


## Gamo

Theo lời cụ Nhật Sơn thì giống như Mercedes & Kia Morning ấy mà

----------


## Mới CNC

Em cũng đồng ý với 2 bác. Vì nhìn bên ngoài cũng đã cà phê rồi!

----------

